# beaver hunting..... whoa!



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)




----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

i am surprised this beaver didnt eat these dogs... unreal.... eh?


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

Let the dog hunters see this,They mite want to ban body grips for water sets.


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

do you think this should not be in here???? i dont want to start any crap in here


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

that was a poor attempt at humor. I dont see anything wrong with it.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Them dogs are some bad mofos!


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

that was one big butt beaver!!!!! :yikes: i dont think i would want my dogs to tangle with one of those tree-cutters.


----------



## D&D (Jan 24, 2010)

What a waste of a beaver! with the bite marks the pelt is surely destroyed. no disrespect wig but yeah I think this should not be on here. I am against it all the way.:sad:


----------



## Hawgleg (Jan 3, 2009)

:yikes:Black dog is huge!


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

D&D said:


> What a waste of a beaver! with the bite marks the pelt is surely destroyed. no disrespect wig but yeah I think this should not be on here. I am against it all the way.:sad:


you know i kind of thought the same thing after i watched it.... but it was something ive never seen before and thought you guys might like to see it too. if you want or the mods can, get rid of it , if its too border-lined.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

D&D said:


> What a waste of a beaver! with the bite marks the pelt is surely destroyed. no disrespect wig but yeah I think this should not be on here. I am against it all the way.:sad:


I'm with you, Dave. I think you all know I kill my share of critters, but I think those guys need to invest in a .22 or a couple bodygrippers. Letting the dogs bite and shake that beaver to death? Man, that's cold!

John


----------



## Beavermeadow trapper (Jan 15, 2011)

Ihave never seen beaver hunting before ,those dogs are lucky that the beaver wasn't any bigger. I've seen 20lbs ***** kick dogs butts befor when they have caught them on the ground. Hog hunts are much more viscous
This video is boarder line in my eyes, beaver are for trapping not hunting.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

The use of the dogs to get the Beaver out was pretty interesting. I think there are more effecient ways to kill it. Not sure what country they are in, possibly they don't have access to firearms. I would also have to assume they are taking the Beaver for it's meat rather then it's hide.


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

they were speaking french so i take it , it was in canada somewhere.. did the dogs actually kill it? or did the guys pop it with a firearm and the dogs dragged it up. my lab was almost as big as the black beast was. mine went 140 lbs. but i wouldnt have let him tangle with those teeth. i wont even let him take on a ****. its this is too much the mods can pull this, cuz i cant do it now.


----------



## Frogpoopin (Sep 6, 2006)

I like it, just cause its not how "WE" do it sure dont make it wrong.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

In most countries, its still about putting meat on the table, not a moral or ethical statement. Welcome to life.


----------



## D&D (Jan 24, 2010)

I can get a turkey or deer with my car also but not really the way I want to get one, still seemed unfair to the beaver.


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

D&D said:


> What a waste of a beaver! with the bite marks the pelt is surely destroyed. no disrespect wig but yeah I think this should not be on here. I am against it all the way.:sad:


Why is it a waste of a beaver?


You mention the pelt is surely destroyed, do you eat your beaver you trap? If you don't these guys may think that is a huge waste.

I have a friend from Kentucky that wants some beaver meat when he comes up next fall. He has a new recipe he wants to try. I have never eaten beaver, but this guy says it is great.


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Beaver and muskrat are both very good to eat imo,and MANY trappers do eat them.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Frogpoopin said:


> I like it, just cause its not how "WE" do it sure dont make it wrong.


There just seems to be more humane ways to kill a beaver. If you can sit there and videotape it swimming down the channel, you should be able to put a .22 in it's head. I know I'd rather get shot or trapped than killed by a pack of dogs.

BTW Am I the only one who thinks they ripped out the dam? Did you notice when they first showed the dogs running along the dam the water was right up to the top, then they show the ice broken down and laying in the mud. This would be illegal in most areas unless it was damage control. 

It could be France (they have beavers now). I'd guess Quebec.

John


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

I thought hte same thing John ... ripped out hte dam. I did not notice the higher water ... but did notice the ice up high on the sticks where the water level once was. I kept waiting for the dogs to step into the middle of the channel and be in up to there eyeballs. Always happens to me when I have hip boots on instead of chest waders.


----------

